# datei einlesen mit URL



## bascha (16. Mai 2004)

hallo
Ich habe mit meinem Programm ein paar Probleme. Also ich bin noch ziemlicher anfänger, was das Java Programmieren angeht. 
Ich soll nun ein Programm erstellen, welches eine URL's auf die Verfügbarkeit prüft. Die URL's sollen über eine Liste in einer Textdatei und über ein Kommandozeilen Argument übergeben werden koennen. Das ergebenis (200 OK oder 404 notFound) soll in eine Datei geschrieben werden. 
Ich habe jetzt schon mal etwas rumgebastelt und folgendes zustande bekommen:
ich wäre euch sehr dankbar,wenn Ihr mir helfen könntet.







+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
public class Dateieinlesen {

public static void main(String[] args) throws IOException {
	 try{
			                                                		                     FileReader file = new FileReader("links.txt");
		file.read(); // nur Zeichenweise
		BufferedReader br = new BufferedReader(file);
		   String aLine ;
		while( null != (aLine = br.readLine())){      
		URL url = new URL (aLine);
		URLConnection connection = url.openConnection();
		connection.connect();
		System.out.println(connection.getHeaderField(0));

}

		FileWriter file2 = new FileWriter("result.txt");
		file2.write("Hello\n");
		file2.write("du");
		file2.flush();
		file2.close();
		}
		catch (FileNotFoundException e)
		{
		System.out.println("Datei nicht gefunden");
		}
		catch (IOException e)
		{
		}

	}
}


----------



## Peter Bönnen (16. Mai 2004)

> hallo
> Ich habe mit meinem Programm ein paar Probleme. Also ich bin noch ziemlicher anfänger, was das Java Programmieren angeht.
> Ich soll nun ein Programm erstellen, welches eine URL's auf die Verfügbarkeit prüft. Die URL's sollen über eine Liste in einer Textdatei und über ein Kommandozeilen Argument übergeben werden koennen. Das ergebenis (200 OK oder 404 notFound) soll in eine Datei geschrieben werden.
> Ich habe jetzt schon mal etwas rumgebastelt und folgendes zustande bekommen:



Kannst du uns vielleicht vorher aufklären, warum dein Beitrag diesem hier ziemlich auffällig gleicht: http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials156710.html ?


----------



## Franz Degenhardt (17. Mai 2004)

Hallo!



> _Original geschrieben von bascha _
> * [...] eine URL's auf die Verfügbarkeit prüfen [...]
> *


Schau dir in diesem Zusammenhang doch mal die Exceptions an, die beim Aufbau der Verbindung geworfen werden können.

main() throws IOException {
...
catch (IOException e)
Das ist wohl nicht so sinnvoll.


Grüsse TrueSun


----------

